# Old topics, new discussions



## Snaga (Oct 13, 2003)

When someone posts a question, and its one that members who've been around longer have discussed previously, what's the best policy?

(1) Answer the question / continue the discussion OR

(2) Post a link to the previous thread?

Its my own opinion that posting links to previous discussions is actually detrimental, if the effect is to say 'We don't want to talk about that: we've heard it all before.' Newer members will learn more from PARTICIPATING than they will by reading, and they will enjoy the forum more.

I guess an analogy is the difference between a class in which a subject gets discussed amongst the students and they share their insights and learn from each other, and another in which a teacher gives the a huge reading list and says 'Study this!' While both approaches might have something to be said for them, I think letting the discussion flourish is better in the longer term.

The only exception to this rule would be if a thread on the topic is current and active already.

What does everyone else think?


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 13, 2003)

For me, it depends on what type of topic it is. For example, from time to time a thread will come up about Feeanor in general... do you like him or not? That sort of thing. With this I would not post a link to an old discussion. If someone starts a thread 'Who is your favorite Vala?',I would probably link to the other one, if I felt up to bothering with it. If it is a simple question that has a certain answer, but has been asked many times before... such as 'What is a Maia?' I would just answer it and then let the thread probably slip away with time. If it is a question such as 'Are orcs immortal?', I may link to an older thread saying 'my answer can be found here', or to an older thread if it contains some especially excellent disucssion.

It's hard to explain why I would not link in some situations. Going again with the Feanor example, I do not link because this is the type of thing where the same things usually get said over and over but people have much fun sharing their opinions. Feanor threads are just fun... unless you get tired of them, but that does not mean they are not fun for the new people who were not around for the last 5 .

I think all we can do is use our own judgement when posting links in a new thread.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 13, 2003)

Of course it would be ideal to both discuss the topic anew, and provide links to enrich the topic with posts made by people who have long disappeared or are just fairly inactive.

I don't feel like answering some questions over and over again, which is why I post a link to a proper thread, if one exists. This, IMHO, is in no way telling the thread starter 'There ya go, now shut up'. Actually, I would prefer to see it discussed despite that.
But that's up to the rest of the members. Is giving a link what kills a discussion? I don't think so, or at least it shouldn't be like that.


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 13, 2003)

Some people don't like when it happens to them. Regardless of if this should stop discussion or not. For some people it does. I think links shoul not be handed out too much, especially now that the forum is not very active.

If I'm not up to answering a basic question, and that happens pretty often... I just leave it Because I know someone else will actually enjoy answering it.


----------



## Arvedui (Oct 13, 2003)

I think that you have a point, snaga!
In our effort to be helpful, we might have been counterproductive. 
There is a danger that we might scare some members away by doing this, even if it is done in the best meaning.
Maybe we should allow old questions to be trhown in again, and after a while try to merge new threads with older ones, even if that is not always as easy as it sounds like.


----------



## Ancalagon (Oct 13, 2003)

I have wondered to myself why questions that have been previously used for debates are not gathered up and posted anew in the Books fora for all to join and discuss?!


----------



## baragund (Oct 13, 2003)

I agree with Snaga and Nom. A mere referral to an earlier thread to answer somebody's question would seem standoffish and convey the message to a newcomer "I don't have time for you. Go read this". On the other hand, there are times when somebody may ask a very specific and detailed question that had been discussed at length some time in the past. 

When this happens, I suggest some lead-in discussion before giving the link. Point out specific posts by individuals that hit the nail on the head of the question at hand. Identify areas that may have been missed in the earlier discussion or point out where the earlier discussion covered more ground than the question at hand. The key is giving some thought and time into any answer that may involve referring to an earlier discussion.


----------



## Arvedui (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ancalagon _
> *I have wondered to myself why questions that have been previously used for debates are not gathered up and posted anew in the Books fora for all to join and discuss?! *


Same here!
But the easy way to do this is to do it ourselves, I'm afraid.
I will transfer the topics from the first seven debate rounds to the various book-fora this very evening. Or at least those that I see fit


----------



## Legolam (Oct 15, 2003)

I guess that a way round this, although more time consuming, is to go yourself to the previous thread, pick out some good short quotes that sum up what was said previously, and post them in the new thread. That way, new people to the topic can see what others thought before, and it doesn't stifle discussion in the way that a "Go read this" post does.


----------



## Snaga (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ithrynluin _
> *Of course it would be ideal to both discuss the topic anew, and provide links to enrich the topic with posts made by people who have long disappeared or are just fairly inactive.
> 
> I don't feel like answering some questions over and over again, which is why I post a link to a proper thread, if one exists. This, IMHO, is in no way telling the thread starter 'There ya go, now shut up'. Actually, I would prefer to see it discussed despite that.
> But that's up to the rest of the members. Is giving a link what kills a discussion? I don't think so, or at least it shouldn't be like that. *


 It may not be intended to convey that sentiment but I can tell you that IS what people take from it. Being very critical, I would say that if you can't be bothered to reply properly then don't! As Nom says, someone else will! I don't think any member should feel duty-bound to answer every question, post on every thread.


----------



## Arvedui (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snaga1 _
> * I don't think any member should feel duty-bound to answer every question, post on every thread. *


What!!!   

I agree, snaga. The more I think about it, the more certain I am that posting links to previous threads acts like a "showstopper."
As Legolam said, it will be better for the activity to quote from previously posted opinions and let the fun continue.
When I came here, I always got straight answers to questions I had. I think that any members who has a question should receive the same respect, and get a straight answer as well.


----------



## Halasían (Nov 11, 2003)

> When someone posts a question, and its one that members who've been around longer have discussed previously, what's the best policy?
> 
> 1) Answer the question / continue the discussion OR
> 
> ...


 Commenting on this issue a bit late, but bringing insights from other boards. This issue has to be look upon on a case-by-case basis. For example, if there is multiple 'Legolas's hair color' or 'Balrog & Wings' threads, they should be guided toward one thread as Snaga says about active threads. However, if a subject comes up that hasn't been discussed for a time, let it continue, and someone who had discussed the issue earlier may want to include a link to the thread, saying after entering again the discussion a friendly, _For those interested, there is alot of information on this subject here'_ as opposed to the heavy-handed, _' This has already been discussed here'_ type of approach that is very rude and condescending to the newer folk. I have seen both extremes where the heavy handed mod permits only one thread per subject no matter how old the thread is or how deep in the archives the thread is, and also the conflageration of multiple threads on one subject with a few clique members discussing amongst themselves, and they usually soon go offtopic and become 'chat' threads. A gentle middle ground is needed, where n00bs are welcomed and encouraged to discuss Tolkiens works, but enough guidance to keep it a discussion and not a chat, and prevent an overabundance of common topics.

Having been away for awhile and again recently returned, I can see that the Admin here tries to do a good job at obtaining this, though I thionk Mods editing people's posts that are not blatently TOS violations is a bit over-the top.


----------



## elf_queen (Nov 21, 2003)

I really don't like it when people post links to other threads. I'm not one of those people who've read all of Tolkien's works. I've only read The Hobbit, LOTR, and the Sil but I forgot most of it. So whenever I see a simple question that I know, I'm like "Ooh goody something I can actually answer!" Then when I get there I find out that someone has posted a link to another thread like that and I'm disappointed because I don't get to answer.


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 22, 2003)

I agree with Celebthôl (though he hasn't posted here yet ) that new discussion of old topics is _always_ to be encouraged. Peples' opinions and attitudes change over time, and often a person might be very surprised at an answer they gave two years ago to a seemingly simple question..
But that is not to say that links should not be given in threads; they often shed new light on the matter for people who haven't seen it.


----------



## Hikaru (Nov 23, 2003)

I am new here and still feeling my way around the boards before getting involved in the discussions. I agree with those who don't like being directed to an old thread. I think that tends to cut off discussion . However, being in more than 50 online groups I also think it's important to become somewhat familiar with the topics that have been discussed and the general atmosphere of the
group before posting. Look before you leap, as it were.

Thanks for listening. Cheers!

Hikaru


----------

